# Second Hand Fridges



## Bribie G (3/10/08)

Thinking of getting a second hand large fridge for the summer. My current brew fridge is a little gem but only takes one 25L and I really need it for storing grain, hops, yeast and the current batch of drinkable. :icon_cheers: 

Members who have bought second hand.. did you get a reliable machine for your money and how much did you pay? Where did you get it? The couple of second hand fridges I have bought in the past have karked it after three months so I'm still tossing up (new fridges are quite cheap nowadays in real $$ terms, just bought a neat Mitsubishi Kitchen fridge for less than $600 but spending a grand on a biggie is a lot of Pilsner Urquell  )


----------



## reg (3/10/08)

BribieG said:


> Thinking of getting a second hand large fridge for the summer. My current brew fridge is a little gem but only takes one 25L and I really need it for storing grain, hops, yeast and the current batch of drinkable. :icon_cheers:
> 
> Members who have bought second hand.. did you get a reliable machine for your money and how much did you pay? Where did you get it? The couple of second hand fridges I have bought in the past have karked it after three months so I'm still tossing up (new fridges are quite cheap nowadays in real $$ terms, just bought a neat Mitsubishi Kitchen fridge for less than $600 but spending a grand on a biggie is a lot of Pilsner Urquell  )


Try your local fridge repair place.
I got mine from there 2 years ago and hasnt missed a beat.
Cost me $250 I think, came without shelves so saved me getting rid of them.


----------



## staggalee (3/10/08)

Buy from a second hand shop you`ll get some sort of warranty...but not much.
Buy from private sale a lot cheaper, no warranty.
If it was me, I`d be getting The Weekend Shopper at daylite tomorrow , there`s always top buys in there. You`d get something really good and about 500l. for under $400 if you do your homework.

staggalee.


----------



## fraser_john (3/10/08)

Friends and family, cannot beat them, just have to cast the net wide enough, someone will have an old one in their shed they are not using anymore. I got my last one for free(except for the electric cost, but thats another thread), the one before that was $100 from my aunty. 

Unless you are in a hurry.....


----------



## peas_and_corn (3/10/08)

Buying second hand fridges is always a gamble. I bought two second hand fridges- one for a keg fridge and the other as a fermentation fridge. Overall put me back $550. The fermentation fridge is now dead due to a gas leak, but the keg fridge is awesome and really reliable.


----------



## Batz (3/10/08)

$100 should buy you an exellent secondhand fridge.
Check out ebay in your area

Batz


----------



## WitWonder (3/10/08)

Why would you store your grain in the fridge? 

I bought one for around $200 (all fridge) and it's working fine, currently storing 2 kegs and gas bottle as well as some glasses on the top shelf. 

Anyone know what size fridge I need for a 60L fermenter and a 19L postmix keg at the same time??


----------



## MCT (3/10/08)

WitWonder said:


> Why would you store your grain in the fridge?
> 
> I bought one for around $200 (all fridge) and it's working fine, currently storing 2 kegs and gas bottle as well as some glasses on the top shelf.
> 
> Anyone know what size fridge I need for a 60L fermenter and a 19L postmix keg at the same time??



I've bought two from ebay, one for $20 (holds 5 kegs) and one for $40 (I bit newer and holds 4 kegs). Both work well but I was probably lucky.
I see heaps of fridges go for under $30 in Sydney.


----------



## bouncingcastle (3/10/08)

WitWonder said:


> Why would you store your grain in the fridge?
> 
> I bought one for around $200 (all fridge) and it's working fine, currently storing 2 kegs and gas bottle as well as some glasses on the top shelf.
> 
> Anyone know what size fridge I need for a 60L fermenter and a 19L postmix keg at the same time??



A 480L should fit that no probs... In mine i used to be able to fit a 50L keg and a 9KG gas bottle with a bit of room to spare.

I suspect that a 60L fermenter and a 19L keg are about the same size

Cheers,


----------



## Airgead (3/10/08)

I've picked up 2 second hand fridges over the past year. Both free. Both in fantastic condition.

Check out Freecycle There will be a group near you. You might have to wait a while for one to come up but its worth the wait.

Cheers
dave


----------



## mccuaigm (20/8/09)

I recently got my keg fridge all setup (thanks to the craftbrewer guys), now need to get a cooler place for my fermenter. I have been reading lots of posts here, but am a little confused.

Looking at getting a small fridge to fit a fermenter & have a couple of queries (apologies if posted not posted in the best spot)


Will a small bar fridge be adequate, ~120 litres for a 30 litre fermenter?
If the fermenter can fit, but the freezer compartment does not allow for the airlock, any suggestions there?
Is it better to get a freezer or fridge?
Seems to be lots of talk about the fridgemate vs tempmate here, any pros/cons for going with the tempmate?
I have approval for a couple a hundered from the boss to spend & am only really brewing one brew at a time still. Would love some advice from the good folk here.

Thanks
Mick


----------



## Barramundi (20/8/09)

scored a free bar fridge the other day on freecycle , previous to that ive got a couple off ebay one at $5 the other $2.50
both worked like a charm 
sadly i had to leave one of them behind when i left sydney to come back to melbourne , someone got it for free so hopefully its still doin good service somewhere


----------



## bullsneck (20/8/09)

I'm keen to get a fermenting fridge, too.

Could you tempmate/fridgemate the kegerator?

The only problem is, you can't drink a beer while fermenting a brew.


----------



## manticle (20/8/09)

Nothing and yes.


----------



## Pollux (20/8/09)

I am in this situation right now...

Got kegs and fittings (bronco tap only), got gas bottle. No fridge...

Spent the last few weeks trying to hunt down fridges on ebay/trading post/gumtree only for most of them to have just gone or I miss the winning bid by $1 by some last second bastard 

Going to look at this one tomorrow with my BIL (he has a ute, and is known for being able to lift heavy shit). If it lasts me more than 12 months I'll be happy, I can use the meantime to invest in a brand new chest freezer, build a collar and set up taps on it.


----------



## Paul H (20/8/09)

BribieG said:


> Thinking of getting a second hand large fridge for the summer. My current brew fridge is a little gem but only takes one 25L and I really need it for storing grain, hops, yeast and the current batch of drinkable. :icon_cheers:
> 
> Members who have bought second hand.. did you get a reliable machine for your money and how much did you pay? Where did you get it? The couple of second hand fridges I have bought in the past have karked it after three months so I'm still tossing up (new fridges are quite cheap nowadays in real $$ terms, just bought a neat Mitsubishi Kitchen fridge for less than $600 but spending a grand on a biggie is a lot of Pilsner Urquell  )



Careful Bribie I am now up to seven fridges it becomes an addiction.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## bradsbrew (20/8/09)

Hey Bribie as soon as I get a new start relay for my newest keg fridge, you can have my old one if you want it. Will be a couple of weeks at the most. It only fits 3 corny kegs though and frosts up around the open frezer box.

Brad


----------



## avaneyk (20/8/09)

bullsneck said:


> I'm keen to get a fermenting fridge, too.
> 
> Could you tempmate/fridgemate the kegerator?
> 
> The only problem is, you can't drink a beer while fermenting a brew.



I did this for a few months....then got a freezer for my fermenter out of the trading post. Not being able to drink and brew at the same time gets old pretty quick. It does depend on space and budget though. I'm using a homemade temp controller based on a JCar kit to control the freezer.

My keg fridge is a fridge\freezer. I use the freezer for hops, ice and whatever doesn't fit in the main house fridge and keep beer in the fridge section.


----------



## lczaban (20/8/09)

Pm sent Bribie - we'll see what we can arrange...


----------



## browndog (20/8/09)

Bribie, the weekend shopper in the Courier Mail on a saturday is your friend, most saturdays there are freebies in there from people who have bought new fridges and just want their old ones gone. If not that then pretty cheap, I've bought two fridges one cost eme $20 buck and another $50, and I got a 200L chest freezer for $50 too.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bum (20/8/09)

manticle said:


> Nothing and yes.



Same.

Yay for dead relatives!


----------



## HoppingMad (20/8/09)

1 from a local university website (international students go home and have to clear out their gear - lots of goodies abound around any college) - $20 
1 from a fellow homebrewer from my brewclub - About double that but in better nick.

Good luck with your quest Bribie!

Hopper.


----------



## Fents (21/8/09)

Keg fridge is my nan's who died  lucky for me she brough a brand spanking new kelvinator 450+ litre fridge before she left us bless her socks.

Ferment fridge was an evilbay special, $20 + a mates time to pick it up plus a new seal and door trim @ $50. All fridge no freezer = priceless.


----------



## QldKev (21/8/09)

also google freecycle in your area. I picked up a ~300L all fridge free, fits 2 fermentors perfect.

QldKev


----------



## RobB (21/8/09)

Have heard about this but not tried it myself:

Some of the bigger stores like Harvey Norman will take your old fridge away if you get your new one delivered. This leaves them in possession of a lot of old fridges which they are generally keen to get rid of. I'm sure I have read of brewers on this site who just rocked up and asked for an old fridge and were allowed to take it away free of charge.


----------



## Doogiechap (21/8/09)

Malty Cultural said:


> Have heard about this but not tried it myself:
> 
> Some of the bigger stores like Harvey Norman will take your old fridge away if you get your new one delivered. This leaves them in possession of a lot of old fridges which they are generally keen to get rid of. I'm sure I have read of brewers on this site who just rocked up and asked for an old fridge and were allowed to take it away free of charge.



I've done it a couple of times 
They are generaly happy because it reduces the costs of their waste disposal.


----------



## tazman1967 (21/8/09)

I was around the landlords place this arvo paying the rent. He said he was getting rid of two working fridges.Wanted to know if i could use them..YES PLEASE. One is a full fridge the other has a freezer unit. He accepted a carton of Carlton Mid. for them both...SCORE. :beerbang: 
Will convert the full fridge into a keg fridge in time... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Cocko (21/8/09)

tazman1967 said:


> I was around the landlords place this arvo paying the rent. He said he was getting rid of two working fridges.Wanted to know if i could use them..YES PLEASE. One is a full fridge the other has a freezer unit. He accepted a carton of Carlton Mid. for them both...SCORE. :beerbang:
> Will convert the full fridge into a keg fridge in time...



Gotta be happy with that!! :icon_cheers: 

Maybe you should have bought him a slab of good beer just to be nice!  

:lol:


----------



## tazman1967 (21/8/09)

I gave him the option of a carton of his choice...If I give him some of my AG beers he will never leave me alone...
Gee..dont want the Landlord around on brewday.


----------



## Fents (22/8/09)

tazman1967 said:


> Gee..dont want the Landlord around on brewday.



keep your friends close and your enemies closer....


----------



## smollocks (22/8/09)

How well do most bar fridges fit a standard 30L fermenter, or a Bunnings 25L fermenter? I use gladwrap instead of a lid, so I'm not concerned about airlock height.


----------



## mccuaigm (10/9/09)

Scored a fridge off ebay for $20, might have to get a new seal though as there are a couple of big air gaps in the doors.

Anyone suggest the best place to get seals, I got a quote from seal a fridge for $160 supplied & fitted, not sure whether to get it done proeprly, or have a hck myslef.

Also scored a tempmate from Craftbrewer, will get my sparky mate to confirm the wiring with me tomorrow night. :beer:


----------



## pokolbinguy (10/9/09)

goldy said:


> Anyone suggest the best place to get seals, I got a quote from seal a fridge for $160 supplied & fitted, not sure whether to get it done proeprly, or have a hck myslef.



That is about $100 more than you need to spend. Shop around. you should be able to get the seal for about $40-60 dependent on size. And then fit it yourself. All you need is a screw driver, about 30 mins and some patience. Easy to do. And once you know how you can do your other fridges yourself.

I'm not sure where on the goldcoast to get them from but I know in newcastle there is place at Broadmeadow/Adamstown that you can get them from for cheap. If you can't get them cheap on the goldie they will post to you. 

Pok

EDIT: I'm pretty sure this is the place

http://www.fridgeseal.com.au/

Prices

Domestic
Bar Fridge	$35.00
2 Door Fridge - Freezer Door	$30.00
2 Door Fridge - Main Door	$40.00
Single Door Fridge	$45.00

Postage and handling: $6.00 for delivery throughout Australia.


----------



## troopa (10/9/09)

Or search for fridge seals on ebay
theres a guy on the central coast NSW that makes em up to spec.. they are good and about that price
My guess is he works for seal a fridge or similar and just knocks em up when he gets teh truck home 

Tom


----------



## mccuaigm (11/9/09)

thanks guys, will check it out


----------



## mccuaigm (22/9/09)

Hey Pok, thanks for that info, got both seals for about $80, & installed em... happy days :super:


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (23/9/09)

Got a 2nd hand fridge today. Plenty come into a scrap yard around here so I had a pick out of about 10. None worked but that's not a worry. Just good to have the fermenter out in the shed with me where I spend most of my time now!  Got a cheap thermometer with a probe so I get the ambient temp and the temp inside the fridge.


----------



## pokolbinguy (23/9/09)

goldy said:


> Hey Pok, thanks for that info, got both seals for about $80, & installed em... happy days :super:



Good to hear


----------

